# Game 9 Wolves (1-7) VS Cavs(5-6)



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Bout to start...Ugh...Doleac is starting?:thumbdown:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

*Game 9, Wolves v. Cavs*

OK, I'm not going to do the lineups and everything...but the game is on. Anyone watching this shortehanded Wolves roster?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

McCants' complaining there cost the Wolve the ball, allowing Pavlovic to get control and push it. Gotta stay in the game, not worry about the refs.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Geeze...wheres the fouls? Jefferson and McCants both looked like they got fouled on straight possesions.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Dang..McCants is really quick, he needs to work on protecting the ball tho.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

He's (McCants) an unbelievable athlete. It's nice to see that has pretty much all returned. Last year, after the surgery, he was really a shell of himself. But what I liked is, he began playing smarter last year. Working on defense, seeming to give not just more effort, but smarter effort. He's very good. I used to hate that pick (I wanted Granger), but I'm feeling much better about it now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Oops..i guess i just noticed that ur thread was ahead of mine luther. lol


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Oops..i guess i just noticed that ur thread was ahead of mine luther. lol


No problem. I just saw there wasn't the usual one up, so I guess we both had the same idea at the same time. Long as we have one going now (this one), we're cool.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> He's (McCants) an unbelievable athlete. It's nice to see that has pretty much all returned. Last year, after the surgery, he was really a shell of himself. But what I liked is, he began playing smarter last year. Working on defense, seeming to give not just more effort, but smarter effort. He's very good. I used to hate that pick (I wanted Granger), but I'm feeling much better about it now.



Yeah I wanted Granger as well but liked McCants. I'm glad that last year when his shot was off that he worked on his defense. He will need to just work on his Ft% and protecting the ball and he can be a very good player for us.
:biggrin:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Uh...has anyone ever noticed LeBron is good?

I've seen it a million times, and I'm amazed every time. Like a linebacker making PG moves with such control.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Madsen's back. And while I'm not too thrilled, at least his timing is good, considering our Ratlifless situation.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Omg Madsen? Seriously...
EDIT:Well, i got we have no one else, except for 2008 All star MVP lol. at least madsen hustles...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> Uh...has anyone ever noticed LeBron is good?
> 
> I've seen it a million times, and I'm amazed every time. Like a linebacker making PG moves with such control.


Its amazing how a guy that is built like a truck can move so quickly, jump high, dribble, and now he is getting a consistent shot...
and hes killing us..


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

What the hell, when did Gooden become a good offensive player?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

There's our allstar :lol:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> What the hell, when did Gooden become a good offensive player?


He always seems good enough just to piss me off when he's bad. I've never understood why he's not a 17-12 guy except from the reports that he's always been a little too interested in the nightlife, etc.

I remember seeing him at Target Center when he was a HS player for El Cerritos (CA). They played against Mounds View, with Nick Horvath, who went to Duke. Horvath killed him.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jefferson is an animal, I can't wait till Foye comes back to see how our "young 3" play. Walker! offensive board


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> He always seems good enough just to piss me off when he's bad. I've never understood why he's not a 17-12 guy except from the reports that he's always been a little too interested in the nightlife, etc.
> 
> I remember seeing him at Target Center when he was a HS player for El Cerritos (CA). They played against Mounds View, with Nick Horvath, who went to Duke. Horvath killed him.


It seems that lately he has developed a mid range game, and I knew he was also a great offensive rebounder but he might just be stupid lol.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Gerald Green getting early action.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoo Gerald Green is in!
Edit:damn u eric snow, i wanted to see green dunk it on you!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Today is my first chance watching DeAndre Jordan (Texas AM), too, on ESPN2. He's looking better than I expected him to look. Very interesting as a center prospect--he's longer than I thought. Might look nice as a Wolf.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And Green hits the midrange jumper--which isn't what he's known for. (Dunks or 3s are his rep)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Richard in now too. Going with an odd lineup...wheres brewer?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> .wheres brewer?


That is odd. Maybe they're afraid that without a creator like Telfair or a center who creates possessions (with shot blocking) like Ratliff, they need more scoring, a la Green.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> That is odd. Maybe they're afraid that without a creator like Telfair or a center who creates possessions (with shot blocking) like Ratliff, they need more scoring, a la Green.


That could be. Maybe we will see him if the Cavs take out Ilgaskus because of the mathchups, we could take out richard and put in brewer then.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Doleac....barf..


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Doleac....barf..


I don't mind him because he's a good shooter and so a matchup problem on occasion--especially interesting with a low post guy like Jefferson. That said, it's a shame when you're forced to play him, as we are tonight. He's a guy you want as a 13-15 guy, activated only when you're taking advantage of matchups.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And LeBron is on his way to 40 points.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

"Walker will wait for help." Those are words you don't expect to hear about the master of 'jack-it-up' basketball.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> I don't mind him because he's a good shooter and so a matchup problem on occasion--especially interesting with a low post guy like Jefferson. That said, it's a shame when you're forced to play him, as we are tonight. He's a guy you want as a 13-15 guy, activated only when you're taking advantage of matchups.



Yeah, i don't want him in at all, he is the only guy that can really guy Z though. but hes awful. 
Lebron is killing us, which is no suprise.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Yeah, i don't want him in at all,


Why? Just curious. I mean, I know he's obviously not--and never will be--great at the NBA level. But I feel like he's the sort of guy any good team needs, someone who has a skill and knows what it is. Someone who plays within it and can help in that area. Too many people--players, GMs, fans and everyone--get caught up in looking for star potential or athleticism, but it ends up hurting teams. I think you need have a couple guys on the court at all times who aren't out there to wow anyone, but who do something (defend, rebound, pass, shoot--whatever) well.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And Doleac comes through on cue to defend Gooden pretty well and get the defensive rebound.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Just when he's out there he doesn't look like he does anything well. He can hit the Midrange shot but thats about it now. He is really slow, and can't jump. not a very good rebounder either. He is like Ilgauskas except way worse.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow, true. Can't jump, true. Not a very good rebounder, true. But he can shoot, and he does get nice position both on offense and defense. I think that's really important. Again, don't misunderstand--I am not advocating Doleac as a starter or even primary backup. But it's nice to have the option of having a center who could come in and float to 17 feet and draw a shot-blocking center out to open things up for penetrating players. And Doleac can be that.

Imagine if our only option tonight were a raw athlete like a Mohammed Sene or Cheik Samb. We'd have a long-limbed athlete with no basketball skill whatsoever out there. Instead we have a physically limited, but skilled, player who can do it for one night every now and again. 

(My fingers are crossed for Ratliff getting back soon, though. That or smallball with Jefferson at center.)


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

While they're doing an admirable (unspectacular to be sure) job tonight, a Marko Jaric and Greg Buckner PG combination is not something you salivate over.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I understand what you're saying and I'm pretty sure we feel the same way, I don't want him out there as a starter is all lol


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> I don't want him out there as a starter is all lol


AMEN to that. He's a great starter...as a college player at Utah. But he has no business as an NBA starter, or NBA major-minutes reserve.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I guess a good thing to look at is, we are shooting 42% compared to 50% for cleveland but are only down by 2.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm actually shocked at how we're still in it. No Foye, obviously, but no Telfair or Ratliff, either, and still right there.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> I'm actually shocked at how we're still in it. No Foye, obviously, but no Telfair or Ratliff, either, and still right there.



Usually we don't get killed till the 4th quarter, just be patient. lol


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Usually we don't get killed till the 4th quarter, just be patient. lol


sad but true.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Gibson just put a nasty crossover on jaric and he about fell..


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe we aren't gonna wait til' the 4th quarter.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Timely jumper from Jaric.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice drive by Jaric on the miss, then heads up on the steal and score.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Someones gonna need to get going in the 4th we need to make a run, and quickly.

Al playing well so far.

oh and i merged the threads guys


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the all star for THREEEEE!! Antoine!!! lol

Jefferson closing this gap, down to 4 points


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We are making a late surge here! down 79-75 with 5 left.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Green has looked rather impressive tonight. More minutes! lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Green has looked rather impressive tonight. More minutes! lol


Well id preffer him to get them than Buckner, gotta at least see if the guy is worth keeping

Brewer misses both free throws, still down 4


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Woah Antoine misses 2 free throws aswell... thats us just about done

and now lebron with back to back threes


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And with 1:45 left and Lebron's 3, I'd say it's over.

43 for Lebron...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Lebron...I hate you, you are very good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Why wasnt Mccants on at all in the 4th?

Seriously little moves like that make me think this team is tanking some of these closer games already...

Remember telfair being given the last shot, Antoine being brought in to make the game winning 3 only having played 3 minutes, and now not playing Mccants when we needed him..... either dodgy or stupid


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Did Rashad get hurt or something? I was at the game and I was wandering where he was in the 4th quarter..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> Did Rashad get hurt or something? I was at the game and I was wandering where he was in the 4th quarter..


Apparently not from what ive heard, really odd to leave him on the bench


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Rashad just wasn't in because he was struggling, and we were playing pretty good with that lineup in. McCants was forcing some shots...


----------

